

Flappy Bird Creator’s Next Game is Swing Copters - joelbro
http://www.gamezebo.com/2014/08/18/flappy-bird-creators-next-game-is-swing-copters/

======
kelukelugames
Glad he is at a again. I had a hard enough time dealing with critics for my
game (which only had 1k downloads). Can't imagine the hell he went through.

